

The next tech bubble is about to burst - onli
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/staff-editorials/12637/tech-bubble-venture-capital/

======
drwolf
Fred Wilson is dead on; we must produce value. I think Facebook was brilliant
for buying Oculus. Not so sure about Whatsapp. In my next life, I might try
farming.

~~~
kidlogic
I think WhatsApp was a solid purchase, they have a massive, paying user-base
and offer great communication alternatives to those in developing nations.
Read more here:
[https://growthhackers.com/companies/whatsapp/](https://growthhackers.com/companies/whatsapp/)

~~~
sz4kerto
> paying user-base

I've yet to meet anyone who has ever paid to Whatsapp.

